# 12", 24", 36" LED off road light bars anyone use them?



## lazyike

I am seeing alot of these light bars and I was thinking about adding a set inbetween my headlights on my boss. I was wondering if anyone has them and how do you like them?


----------



## SnowGuy73

lazyike;1854140 said:


> I am seeing alot of these light bars and I was thinking about adding a set inbetween my headlights on my boss. I was wondering if anyone has them and how do you like them?


Why?.......


----------



## Whiffyspark

Old dogg has one


----------



## smiths plowing

I have a 22" one replacing the stock head lights on my Bobcat, I regret not doing it when I first bought the machine. Guys pull into lots to talk to me about how bright they are on the regular. Definitely worth it for how cheap they can be had off of Ebay, I payed around $120 I think and they've held up a year so far with no issues on the skid steer.


----------



## allagashpm

If you go to the maine section under weather a guy (bigbadbrad) just added one on his superduty


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whiffyspark;1854166 said:


> Old dogg has one


2012 Super Duty Western MVP in SS: 




My olod MVP3 had a 16in too, picking a new MVP3 in SS this week, it also get one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1854435 said:


> 2012 Super Duty Western MVP in SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My olod MVP3 had a 16in too, picking a new MVP3 in SS this week, it also get one


Odd the link doesnt work. 



. Maybe now?


----------



## Broncslefty7

i am putting 2 6" rigids on my boss tomorrow ill post picks when it is done. im thinking of welding a bar horizontally across between the two lights. should work well.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

You going to tie into existing harness or wire new circuit?
I'm considering adding lights as well, leaning towards independent circuit.


----------



## Broncslefty7

im pretty sure its illegal do have them on while driving on the roads, so im going to have to wire a new circuit with a disconnect at the grill for when i take the plow on and off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I plan on 1 or 2 on trucks with back plows. I saw one at Ebling last year and am stealing someone else's idea.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Broncslefty7;1854623 said:


> im pretty sure its illegal do have them on while driving on the roads, so im going to have to wire a new circuit with a disconnect at the grill for when i take the plow on and off.


I "thought" I saw some that were DOT compliant. "Assuming" of course they were aimed correctly.


----------



## lazyike

1olddogtwo;1854435 said:


> 2012 Super Duty Western MVP in SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My olod MVP3 had a 16in too, picking a new MVP3 in SS this week, it also get one


Nice, thanks guys I guess I will be ordering one or two. Yes I will be wireing them independent from the regular lights... The next question is do you guys have just the floods or the wide on flood combo? looks like I can get a 16" between my boss lights.


----------



## Too Stroked

I have a couple of those LED light bars. I have a 30" double row behind the lower grill in my Tacoma and a 30" single row on the roof of a Jeep. The one on the Tacoma uses eighteen 5 watt CREE LEDs - a combination of spot and flood. The one on the Jeep uses fourteen 10 watt CREE LEDs - all spots. As impressive as the double row unit is, the single row unit absolutely blows it away. I purchased both bars from Texas Liberty LED. Great folks to deal with.

http://shop.texaslibertyled.com/main.sc

If you want my opinion, I'd caution anybody looking to buy one of these. There's a ton of cheap crap out there. (Texas Liberty carries the good stuff.) And most of them look pretty similar to the really good units. As for light pattern, I'd recommend staying away from the floods because the spots are so much better - and still fill in really well.


----------



## Too Stroked

k1768;1854641 said:


> I "thought" I saw some that were DOT compliant. "Assuming" of course they were aimed correctly.


Nope. Off road use only. Wink, wink.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

DOT complaint LED lights do exist (according to this mfg). Now whether or not a cop would agree is a different story.

http://www.jwspeaker.com/products/headlights/#product=500435

Edit to add..
These are stupid expensive though, ~$500 EACH, not per pair.


----------



## Broncslefty7

im putting a 16" rigid spot/flood on mine. ill let you know how it goes today.


----------



## dcarr

i run a 24" and a 50" ebay special led bar. they are both very bright and i actually use them for scene lighting with my fire dept. the 24"is almost three years old with no issues. the 50" is a year old and has moisture on the inside of the lens, still works great though. but a $150 50" bar vs a $2000 bar. ill take the risk and replace it a time or two if needed. i have spot/flood combo and can see almost 180 degrees perfectly.


----------



## Doug8949

I have a 50 inch on my 05 f250 plow truck. I also have a 30 on my skid and two 4 inch ones that replace stok head lights on skid steer. And just put a 30 inch on my f1145 sidewalk machine


----------



## Broncslefty7

how is visibility with a roof mount? is it blinding when its snowing? i figured it would be too bright against falling snow and you wouldnt be able to see anything. thats why i was going to mount a 20 on my plow frame.


----------



## Doug8949

It is a little blinding if it blows back at you the key is making sure it is adjusted correct I think even on the plow it will be blinding for you


----------



## [email protected]

We carry a brand called Lifetime LEDs. We have a large variety of different offroad lighting available in different sizes:

http://advancedwarninglights.com/spot-flood-lights/lifetime-leds.html

The Lifetime LEDs brand is great, because as the name suggests, all of their lights carry a LIFETIME warranty! That's right, their lights will last longer than you do!

Now is a great time to try some out because we're running a Halloween sale where you can save up to 20%!

Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Doug, im installing my 20" rigid E2 spectre combo, 2 Q2 floods, and whelen bar tomorrow, ill pm you some pics.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

k1768;1854621 said:


> You going to tie into existing harness or wire new circuit?
> I'm considering adding lights as well, leaning towards independent circuit.


Pass plows been tapped of high beam click high and it's on

Here is the 16


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks good old dog. im super excited to install mine tomorrow just waiting on UPS.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1857373 said:


> Pass plows been tapped of high beam click high and it's on
> 
> Here is the 16


You think a 30'' light bar is to much power for the high beams?


----------



## Broncslefty7

no it should be fine. if your going 30" why dont you just take the 2 plow lights off and aim it downwards to keep it on all the time?


----------



## JoeG3

I saw one from strobes and more that is a combo flood and strobe light. I'm thinking I might get one to use under my rear bumper as a extra backup light and add warning lights instead of HAW strobes. Might also work nice in the front too.


----------



## snowish10

Broncslefty7;1857390 said:


> no it should be fine. if your going 30" why dont you just take the 2 plow lights off and aim it downwards to keep it on all the time?


I drive on the highway sometimes with my plow so i dont want state cops pulling me over.


----------



## Doug8949

Broncslefty7;1857361 said:


> Doug, im installing my 20" rigid E2 spectre combo, 2 Q2 floods, and whelen bar tomorrow, ill pm you some pics.


That will be cool thanks


----------



## Maleko

Broncslefty7;1857361 said:


> Doug, im installing my 20" rigid E2 spectre combo, 2 Q2 floods, and whelen bar tomorrow, ill pm you some pics.


Oh come on, Post the pics so we all can see. Those Q2's are gonna be sick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Afraid of the dark?


----------



## MajorDave

I was thinking about two square units on the inside of each headlight (on the plow crossbar)...like 1OldDogg. Then I saw thaw light bars. Could you mount it between the lights without welding anything? Meaning the only thing that will touch is the two ends of the light bar??


----------



## MajorDave

Can everyone post pics of your lights - not one posted!! Well, OldDog made up for the lack of lights with that one pic!!!

OD - you have a closer up pic...can't find the one I saw a long time ago...thanks if you have it.


----------



## durafish

I don't have a pic but tsc now has 20" led bars for $150. Looks very similar to the ones posted here.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Major dave it depends on the make of your plow, with a western/fisher you can do it because its flat across the top but with a boss like mine i welded a horizontal bar between the two lights and mounted the bar to that.


----------



## MajorDave

Broncslefty7;1857834 said:


> Major dave it depends on the make of your plow, with a western/fisher you can do it because its flat across the top but with a boss like mine i welded a horizontal bar between the two lights and mounted the bar to that.


Ya - I run BOSS...do you have a pic or take one later and post? Was thinking about it all last winter...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll posted up pics later of past. Present and thoughts of this season. Just picked up new SS MVP3 yesterday


----------



## MajorDave

1olddogtwo;1857875 said:


> I'll posted up pics later of past. Present and thoughts of this season. Just picked up new SS MVP3 yesterday


Nice paid for my new BOSS Stainless V - just need to pick it up - can't wait


----------



## Strobesnmore

None of those bars are DOT compliant for headlight use. We sell many different sizes with various output. I have 4 on my Kubota and its like daytime at night. Added 2 of our 1600 lumens to my plow and wired them to highbeam switch.


----------



## APLC

QUOTE=Strobesnmore;1858878]None of those bars are DOT compliant for headlight use. We sell many different sizes with various output. I have 4 on my Kubota and its like daytime at night. Added 2 of our 1600 lumens to my plow and wired them to highbeam switch.[/QUOTE]

I ordered a 24 inch curved flood spot combo bar to install in between my plow lights. is the high beam circuit on 9.2V RT3 capable of handling a 24 inch bar or should I Just run a relay harness?


----------



## MajorDave

APLC;1859845 said:


> QUOTE=Strobesnmore;1858878]None of those bars are DOT compliant for headlight use. We sell many different sizes with various output. I have 4 on my Kubota and its like daytime at night. Added 2 of our 1600 lumens to my plow and wired them to highbeam switch.


I ordered a 24 inch curved flood spot combo bar to install in between my plow lights. is the high beam circuit on 9.2V RT3 capable of handling a 24 inch bar or should I Just run a relay harness?[/QUOTE]

Good question - ask Boss - Mike Mindok...believe I spelled the right.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I plan to install one on my mm2. My plan is to power it on with high beam circuit. I have a xv and since there's battery power at the motor at all times, I plan to tap into the motor studs for power and ground with a fuse of course. Run that power wire up to the passenger headlight bucket and mount a 30amp Bosch relay. The trigger will be from the high beam wire. I'll have my lightbar on when the highs are on. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i ran my front light bar and the rear spots to an upfitter switch. works great.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Broncslefty7;1864700 said:


> i ran my front light bar and the rear spots to an upfitter switch. works great.


Mounted on plow?


----------



## Broncslefty7

yes. i put a wetherproof plug in the grill so i can easily disconnect.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Broncslefty7;1864778 said:


> yes. i put a wetherproof plug in the grill so i can easily disconnect.


Sweet! All my up fitters are already taken..or I would've done that.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah mine are all full now also, i was thinking of just getting like a 8 auxillary control box and using that, i think i have my upfitters set as

1- Plow power
2- Sander Power
3- Light bar and spot lights
4- Whelen roof and grill strobes
then i have a switch for the sander vibrators seperate.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is my 8 pack relay


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rigid Dually 2 on my old Vee from a couple of years ago


----------



## 1olddogtwo

16in SNM bar from last season on MVP3


----------



## NAHA

My heavy chevy


----------



## Strobesnmore

You shouldn't need a relay with the LEDs. Check the amps but if mounting on plow frame you can jump off highbeam lead.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Strobesnmore;1912559 said:


> You shouldn't need a relay with the LEDs. Check the amps but if mounting on plow frame you can jump off highbeam lead.


Uhh... I would use a relay.... The amp draw of the bulbs and the LED bar would be more than 10-15 amps which is what the ISO mods are wired for. No need to fry an ISO mod. My 21.5 rigid draws 8.1 amps @12v.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not disagreeing but I have 4 seasons with running this way. My truck side wiring is from a 08 super duty and never had a problem with any of it. I just put a pretty bad ass bar on my new SS3, can't wait until it snows next year.


----------

